# Orlando Magic vs. Chicago Bulls (11/1)



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Home opener! Can't wait!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

What a move by DHoward!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Dwight is on a mission... his first 4 points this year are 2 crazy spin moves and a dunk!


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

whoaly crap.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

jesus christ, howard is unstoppable.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

howard is beastin out there! goodness gracious. 4-4 on free throws too, lookin solid.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Man, Dwight ... 20 pts, 7 rebs, 2 asts, 1 block in the first half. What a monster.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JNice said:


> Man, Dwight ... 20 pts, 7 rebs, 2 asts, 1 block in the first half. What a monster.


The Bulls frontcourt is so damn small. Howard is too big for them. How the hell are they going to get away with being that small all year? Yeah maybe against old *** Miami who doesn't care, but other teams sure do.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Magic ---> Total Domination.

Great way to start off the season.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Gatdamn!


Was that fun to watch or what? Dwight is going to be so ****ing insane this year.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

It's good to be a Magic fan.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Great first win. Orlando basically controlled the entire game and answered every Chicago run. We've got a ton of weapons this year. The big 3 all played great ... Dwight, Grant, and Jameer. Darko didn't play great but contributed. Hedo was very solid. And I thought Bogans had a nice defensive game and was diving to the floor multiple times. I can't wait to add Ariza to the attack.

After watching the team tonight, I can't see much room for PT for Redick or Garrity without injury.

If we can stay healthy the whole year ... watch out.

You can tell Dwight is much stronger and all his moves are much more decisive. And even though Darko didn't have a great game, he did a good job at times of getting good position down low and getting shots right at the basket ... he just didn't make them.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

great game,looking for a great year


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Congratulations! Great start!


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

wow i know its only the first game of the year but we looked like an elite team tonight. Hopefully it wasn't a fluke and we continue with these dominating performances. Dwight Howard is really coming along great. He's already better than I expected him to be at this stage in his career. I can only imagine how good he is going to be when he's around 28 years old. I wish the NBA allowed 15 year contracts


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

WOO HOO! :BANANADANCE:

i am proud!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

nice! dwight is a monster out there and props to grant hill as well :cheers:


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

congrats on the win guys...That's a solid start for a season


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I totally forgot how good Hill is. This opener has woken me up.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

MacDanny 6 said:


> I wish the NBA allowed 15 year contracts


lol, I hope you're joking.... Every team would be an ankle injury away from paying $200 million for a community service rep and two decades of NBA lottery fun.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Predicition : Dwight Howard *WILL* be a MVP Candidate at Season's End.


----------

